# You guys always get into trouble when you sit together



## Charlie Parker

J'ai des élèves garçons qui sont très tapageurs. Dans les rangs, ils se bousculent et se donnent des petits coups de pied. En rentrant dans la salle de salle de classe, l'un saute sur le dos d'un autre ou fait trébucher. C'est le chaos. S'ils sont assis ensemble, c'est la même niaiserie. Voici queques-unes de mes propositions :
_Les gars, vous vous attirez toujours des ennuis quand vous êtes assis ensemble._
_Les élèves, vous faites toujours des bêtises quand vous vous assoyez ensemble._
Je suis à court d'idées. En avez-vous ?


----------



## OLN

Hello 

Get into touble (with the teacher) or make trouble? Le sens n'est pas le même en français.


----------



## Charlie Parker

They get into trouble because they make trouble. The former, I guess. They get into trouble with me because they act silly and disrupt the lesson. I they sat apart they wouldn't have problems because they wouldn't create problems. Does that help?


----------



## Cath.S.

Ta première phrase me semble bien, CP, je dirais même parfaite. Je n'ai pas de meilleure idée.


----------



## OLN

OK, let's translate both then. 

- get into trouble : _Vous, vous vous attirez des ennuis __chaque fois __que vous êtes l'un à côté de l'autre / que vous êtes (assis) ensemble.
_Constat :_ Je vois bien / vous voyez bien que vous vous attirez...

_- cause trouble:_ Vous, vous faites des bêtises chaque fois que vous êtes ...
Vous dérangez la classe chaque fois que...
_


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour à tous !

ma suggestion : être assis ensemble / les uns à côté des autres (, les garçons,) vous attire toujours des ennuis...


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous m'avez donné d'excellentes idées. Pour "you guys" est-ce que _les garçons _vous semble mieux ? Est-ce que je pourrais dire quelque chose comme : _Les garçons, vous voyez bien que vous vous attirez toujours des ennuis quand ..._Ou bien _Les garçons, vous voyez bien qu'être ensemble vous attire toujours des ennuis. _C'est ce que tu veux dire Punky ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres, mais je ne crois pas qu'un prof utilise "les gars". (sauf peut-être en cours d'éducation physique et sportive ?)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Et mes autres phrases avec _les garçons _? Est-ce que je peux les dire ? Elles te semblent juste ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Je ne sais pas ce qu'un prof dirait, mais je préfère _les gars_ - qui à mon avis est un plus proche équivalent de "_guys_" que _garçons (boys)_ - dans ce contexte.
 Sinon je dirais « _vous deux / trois_ ». 

C'est évidemment un anglicisme à éviter... mais ne soit pas étonné d'entendre « _trouble_ » au Québec.





> [Québec] [Familier] Ennuis, problèmes que l’on subit. Avoir du trouble avec son auto. Être dans le trouble. Se mettre dans le trouble. Chercher le trouble.


 
Version québécoise, familière de _vous vous attirez toujours des ennuis_ = _vous vous mettez toujours dans le trouble._


----------



## janpol

les garçons ! / Messieurs (ironique), ça ne vous vaut jamais rien de bon de vous regrouper / de vous installer ensemble


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Je suis sûr d'avoir souvent entendu _les gars _dans ce sens quand j'étais au Québec. Mon ami francophone à mon école dit _dans le trouble. _Merci janpol. J'aime bien ta suggestion.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime bien la solution de janpol, et le petit côté ironique de « _Messieurs_ ».


----------



## florence a

Ou: Les garçons, ça fait toujours des histoires quand vous vous asseyez (mettez) à côté.
(Je ne dirais ni: les gars, ni les élèves).


----------



## LART01

Eh les garçons, les ennuis commencent dès que vous êtes assis ensemble


----------



## Punky Zoé

Gars / garçons semble donc être une affaire transocéanique.


----------



## Chimel

LART01 said:


> Eh les garçons, les ennuis commencent dès que vous êtes assis ensemble


C'est la suggestion que je préfère, au même titre que "ça fait des histoires" de Florence.

Ou des variantes comme: 
"Avec vous, les garçons/les gars [qui ne me dérange pas, surtout pour des ados], 
c'est chaque fois la foire/la nouba... [connotation assez gentille: le prof en a un peu marre, mais n'est pas vraiment fâché]
ça dégénère chaque fois que vous êtes ensemble.

Autrement dit, je ne pense pas qu'ici on aurait naturellement tendance à construire une phrase avec "vous + verbe" pour rendre "you get into trouble", mais on dirait plutôt "avec vous + tournure impersonnelle". Même si les suggestions du type "vous vous attirez des ennuis" etc sont évidemment tout à fait correctes.


----------



## florence a

En fait, je crois que le terme choisi pour l'interjection au début, c'est plus un choix pédagogique que linguistique. A la limite, plus c'est décalé, mieux ça interpelle les élèves.
Par exemple, dire calmement "les enfants" à deux élèves de 17-18 ans leur donne un peu honte de leur comportement. "Messieurs" marche aussi pour la raison inverse: leur rappelle que, au sens strict, ils sont déjà presque des adultes.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Je trouve votre discussion très intéressante. Cela soulève une question dans mon esprit que j'ai presque honte de poser. Dès le début de mes cours je dis aux élèves : « Les élèves, aujourd'hui on va faire ceci ou cela. » « Les élèves, je veux que vous fassiez ceci ou cela. » Autrement dit, j'emploie « Les élèves » comme une interpellation, ou comme un vocatif. J'espère ne pas m'être trompé pendant tout ce temps.


----------



## LART01

pas de problèmes!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Whew! Merci LART01.


----------



## florence a

La seule situation où je dirais "Les élèves, attention" serait si je m'adressais à un groupe où il y aurait des élèves et des non-élèves. 
Par ex: "Les élèves, asseyez-vous. Les autres, restez debout."


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci florence a. J'essaierai à penser à d'autres situations où je me trouve dire _les élèves _et je te demanderai des conseils. Attends, tu ne dirais pas des choses comme : « Bonjour les élèves » ou « Bonjour les filles/garçons » ? Je dis souvent : « Bonjour tout le monde. »


----------



## LART01

« Bonjour tout le monde. »est très bien
ou " bonjour à tous"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci LART01. Je veux faire très bien attention à ce que je dis. Je ne veux pas attraper de tics verbals.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Gars / garçons semble donc être une affaire transocéanique.


 Et pourtant, Cath a aimé la premìère solution de Charlie, et Chimel a écrit 


Chimel said:


> "Avec vous, les garçons/les gars [qui ne me dérange pas, surtout pour des ados]


 
Pour ce qui est du groupe, je pense comme LART. Que pensez-vous de « _bonjour les jeunes_ » ?


----------



## janpol

jeunes gens" ?...


----------



## LART01

A lot of adults,in holiday camps for instance would go for
"les jeunes"'
Hé, les jeunes! réveillez-vous!


----------



## catheng

Prof en France , je nutilise jamais les élèves qd je m adresse directement a eux. 
Je dit plutôt : jeunes gens, aujourd'hui ....
Ou encore 
bien, aujourd'hui.... ( sans les interpeller directement )


----------



## Chimel

Charlie Parker said:


> Cela soulève une question dans mon esprit que j'ai presque honte de poser. Dès le début de mes cours je dis aux élèves : « Les élèves, aujourd'hui on va faire ceci ou cela. » « Les élèves, je veux que vous fassiez ceci ou cela. » Autrement dit, j'emploie « Les élèves » comme une interpellation, ou comme un vocatif. J'espère ne pas m'être trompé pendant tout ce temps.


"Trompé", non, ce n'est pas faux, mais cela manque un peu de naturel, comme d'autres l'ont dit avant moi.

Avec des enfants en âge d'école primaire (et je dirais même, pas au-delà de 10 ans), on peut dire: "Les enfants, aujourd'hui on va faire ceci" ou "Un peu de calme, les enfants!"

Mais avec des jeunes, je crois qu'on ne dit rien de tel: ni "les enfants" (surtout pas!), ni "les jeunes", ni "les élèves", ni "mesdemoiselles messieurs"... sauf avec une intention ironique ou provocante, bien sûr.

J'ai beau essayer de me rappeler mes années d'école, il me semble que tous les profs disaient, et disent encore: "Aujourd'hui on va faire ceci", "prenez votre cahier de.." sans aucune interpellation collective.

C'est peut-être un peu sec, mais c'est comme ça.


----------

